# New member.



## marshall (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I registered some time ago to read, learn, watch videos etc. Now I decided that maybe I will post in some threads so I would like to introduce myself. I'm not totally new to aviation but don't be suprised to see from me a question that a 10-year old boy could ask. I'm interested in all eras of aviation not only WW2. English isn't my first language so posting here is also for me a way to learn English so feel free to correct me when I will be hard to understand. Well that's all.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Marshall: Welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome, Marshall, don't worry about your English, they still tollerate me as well  and 10 year old can ask very good questions.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2007)

Hallo Marshall,
Welcome to the forum.I'm glad to read you there.You are not the only one who is a pupil of English language there.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 4, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Welcome, Marshall, don't worry about your English, they still tollerate me as well  and 10 year old can ask very good questions.



Well........to be honest tolerate might be giving you too much credit.......more turn a blind eye to you.....sort of like turning your blind eye to the ugly cousin that everyone of us has.    

Just kidding Marcel!!!



Welcome Marshall


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! And don't worry about the English or the questions. They don't just tolerate me, they ignore me!!  You should do fine.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Marshall, welcome to the forum. Please feel free to practise your English on us all you like. As you can see there are several "non english" speaking members like Wurger and Marcel who do just fine. Then we have Njaco from "Jersey who ain't got no good English   Just kidding he's good people too.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello Marshall, welcome, from Australia!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Well........to be honest tolerate might be giving you too much credit.......more turn a blind eye to you.....sort of like turning your blind eye to the ugly cousin that everyone of us has.
> 
> Just kidding Marcel!!!
> 
> ...



Mei englies iest werrie goed, Hnter


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Aloha....


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 5, 2007)

Greetings from the UK Marshall, welcome aboard. No such thing as a dumb question - its the main tool of learning


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 5, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Mei englies iest werrie goed, Hnter




Not speaking English is not fair!!!!  


But then again your we are used to that.   


Have a good day Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Not speaking English is not fair!!!!
> 
> 
> But then again your we are used to that.
> ...



Jij ook Jager


----------



## DBII (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome from Texas.

DBII


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Marshal!8)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2007)

hey mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Hey Hunter, I like the sig. Nice job on it.


----------



## Elvis (Dec 15, 2007)

Marshall,

Welcome to the forum. I hope you have an enjoyable stay while you're here.

...btw how's Lilly?   





Elvis


----------



## marshall (Dec 17, 2007)

Elvis said:


> Marshall,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I hope you have an enjoyable stay while you're here.
> 
> ...




She's probably fine, though I have absolutely no idea who she is and why you ask about her.


----------



## seesul (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome Marshall,

don´t worry about English, they even understand me 
Or at least I got such a feeling 
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Elvis (Dec 17, 2007)

marshall said:


> She's probably fine, though I have absolutely no idea who she is and why you ask about her.


Sorry about that. 
Apparently the TV show "How I met your Mother" hasn't made it outside of the US yet.
On that show, there's a (now married) couple. Her name is Lily. His name is _Marshall_.
Pretty funny show. Quite popular right now.

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


Elvis


----------



## Hugh Spencer (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi everybody,
I have just discovered your site. I was attracted by the reference to Lancasters because between March and May 1945 I flew from RAF Skellingthorpe, Lincolnshire with 61 Sqdn as a wireless operator. I am well retired now but have mastered this latest technology to add my little bit to discussions, from an ' I was there' aspect.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

Hugh,

It may be best to intoduce yourself on a new thread. However, you will be made VERY welcome on this site I can assure you. What age are you and what operational experience do you have? Genuine members of your ilk are revered among this fraternity.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Hugh

Welcme to the forum.

Charles (dit da, dit da dit)


----------



## Elvis (Jan 12, 2008)

Hugh Spencer said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have just discovered your site. I was attracted by the reference to Lancasters because between March and May 1945 I flew from RAF Skellingthorpe, Lincolnshire with 61 Sqdn as a wireless operator. I am well retired now but have mastered this latest technology to add my little bit to discussions, from an ' I was there' aspect.


WHOA! No kidding?!
That's GREAT!
Welcome to the site, man.
I see a lot of people here tend to reference from books (of which I include myself), but not too many who can say they were actually there.
Great to have you aboard.
I hope you enjoy your stay here.


Elvis


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 12, 2008)

Hola Como esta?

haha welcome.......


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Marshall and welcome to the site. And G'day Hugh. I see by your introduction you flew from Skellingthorpe with RAF 61 Squadron. My father flew with RAAF 467 Squadron Waddington


----------

